# Ocultar celdas con porcentajes en cero!!!



## odelllp (Nov 25, 2003)

Saludos otra vez amigos mios, Hacia tiempo que no estaba por aqui... Tengo que molestarlo otra vez pero ahi voy !!!
El asunto es este, abajo aqui hay una hoja que muestra una columna de nombre y otra de porcentajes, pues bien dentro de la columna de porcentajes, hay celadas que estan en ceros, Ok, pues bien, cómo hago o que tipo de formato puedo utilizar para que los datos en cero los oculte pero manteniendo el tipo de formato de porcentajes, y cuando yo quiera incluir un dato aparezca con el formato de porcentaje y todo!!! 

Gracias !!!   

[HtmlMaker 2.42] 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Microsoft Excel - Libro6 ___Running: xl2000 : OS = Windows Windows 2000  

(F)ile (E)dit (V)iew (I)nsert (O)ptions (T)ools (D)ata (W)indow (H)elp (A)bout  

C15 =  


 A B C D 
4         
5   NOMBRE PORCENTAJE   
6   Cascara Peny 25,00%   
7   Dora Maya 13,00%   
8   Icela Garro 12,00%   
9   Sandro Mas 0,00%   
10   Kenya Calimba 0,00%   
11   Lee Mon Chu Pao 37,00%   
12   Lorna Sue 13,00%   
13   Ben Galos 0,00%   
14         
15     100,00%   
16         
Hoja1   


[HtmlMaker 2.42] To see the formula in the cells just click on the cells hyperlink or click the Name box
PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE THIS TABLE IMAGE ON SAME PAGE! OTHEWISE, ERROR OF JavaScript OCCUR.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This free code was written by Colo and Ivan F Moala:[HtmlMaker 2.42] - 15th May 2003
Code mods by Ivan F Moala - 15th May 2003


----------



## oscar_igor (Nov 27, 2003)

A ver si te sirve esto:
En el menú herramientas eliges opciones y después ver, ahí encontraras un checkbox que dice valores cero, deshabilítalo y veras como el cero no se ve pero sigue ahí.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Nov 29, 2003)

Bueno, si es solo cuestión de ocultar los ceros, no el nombre, se puede usar un formato de celda como

0,00%;-0.00%;

o si toca ocultar los dos, el nombre y el valor, entonces se debe usar Formato Condicional.


----------



## odelllp (Dec 1, 2003)

Muchas Gracias !!!!


----------

